# 40 Gallon, 2 inch rhom, aqua clean 300 power filte



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

40 Gallon, 2 inch rhom, aqua clean 300 power filter.

How should i introduce the rhom to the new tank.

Any problems?

I am using a 5 gal for feeders.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Sounds like your gonna have a nice set up for your new guy...your best way to climate him is if he is coming from one of the online sellers he's gonna come in probably about 1/2 gallon of water. Put him in a small bucket in that water and slowly add aquarium water about a cup or so every 10 minutes for a half hour and you should be set...then just put him in the tank without lights if your planning on using them for a day or so to minimize stress. Have fun


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

maybe get another filter. just to be safe.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I think he's refearing to using a Hagen Aqua Clear 300...these produce 300gph. That is plenty on a 40 breeder. That comes out to 7.5 times turnover an hour. Plenty for a pygo tank let alone a tank that will have one baby rhom in it...water should be crystal clean.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a simular setup.only im useing an ac 500 instead of a 300. I like the 40 gallon breader tanks, they are one of the best sizes for a solitary piranha.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have the same set-up for my 30 breeder. plenty for your rhom. when i got my rhom he only came in about a cup of water. i mean he was in a tiny bag and he could not turn around and some of his top fin was sticking out of the water. what i did was put the bag in the tank and let it sit for 45 minutes and then i opened up the bag and he came shooting out.







it was awesome


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I have a simular setup.only im useing an ac 500 instead of a 300. I like the 40 gallon breader tanks, they are one of the best sizes for a solitary piranha.


 i'm with nitro on this. a fourty is great for rhoms because of the width (18"). i think the 300 should be good enough for a solitary p. remember to have your tank cycled before you get him in there.


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

What do you mean have my tanked cycled?

What do I need to do in order to introduce the fish to the tank properly.


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

read in the information part of the website. Tells you all about cycling your tank.


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

What do I need to do to have plants. I have alge problems in my 5 gallon tank and I had a filter.

Will I have problems if I add plants in my new 40 gallon tank with power300 filter?


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

Should I buy the Nitrate test kit and plants for my tank. I went to the cyle guyde but they did not say if I can I cycle without plants?


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

sweet tank...when u get him leave him in his bag...and put the bag in the water for like 30 min...then cut the bag open and let him in..







..matt


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea man the ac300 is a good filter got it on my 30g with my one spilo it's working juss fine.........as long as you dont feed them too many feeders or messy food.....what i usually do is put the bag in the water for about 15mins......leave a small hole where water is slowly introduce into the bag......then let him go


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

I have the cycle chemical and fish. Would fish, plants, and cycle chemical be to much for the cycle treatment.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CarPhoto.net said:


> I have the cycle chemical and fish. Would fish, plants, and cycle chemical be to much for the cycle treatment.


 You have cycle????
I wouldnt put fish in that tank for thirty days...
Try to get some Bio-Spira...


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

The rhom is in a 4 gal right now, will he last 30 days.

Is 20 Watts enough for 40 gal?????


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

4gal??? damn dude not good.....








try at least a 10g with some of that water from the bag.........and a sponge filter or something for temporary......and i think you need at least a 100w for the 40g


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

NO, NO
I have a 200 Watt heater.
and a 20 watt light


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

If you don't have an extra 10 gallon, i would just put him in the 40 gallon. It's not like your putting 20 of them in a uncycled 40 gallon tank. Get a amonia, nitrite, and nitrate test kits. And keep checking the water your ammonia will rise after abou a week then will lower nitrites will rise then will start to lower, then you will notice nitrates, when you get nitrate readings then you are good to go and your tank has cycled. Then i would just do a 25% water and you should be good to go. He will have plenty of room in that 40 breeder. Since he is really small i would suggest breaking off little small pieces when you feed him, he probably won't be able to eat a feeder yet or atleast not all of it.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Get a temperature sticker for your tank. And keep the temp around 76-82 degrees. On the back of the heater package it should say what size heater you need for what size tank. Also don't waste your money onthe product called cycle, your tank will cycle naturally all that sh*t is garbage. Also post some pictures of your new guy.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

You would be fine. What I would do is geta XP3 canister and use a Emperor 400 for the 40 gallons tank. That my suggestion but you will be fine.Everyone have different set up and different suggerstions. Your sound sweet.
Good Luck


----------

